# Bars



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Shot this speck on Sunday, and thought he had some pretty bars.
If he didn't have some yellowing on the white front, I'd put him on the wall.
We also shot a couple quail in the field, after picking up from the waterfowl hunt.


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

Wow - cool looking bird...and one happy looking dog!!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

TR - yesterday went 2 hunt doves @ the pond farm - Sat you could walk on them - started Sat hunting ducks - 1 green wing teal -that's when we went 4 doves - yesterday set up 4 doves - we see 3 or 4 - PIKE starts mousing - Reed & I watch as ducks are flying every were - watch at least 3 canvas backs and a few red heads land on the pond - that has a raft of bubble heads already sitting there ! how will we ever get this RIGHT - back this Sat for ducks - bet the doves will fly - LOL


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Pass shooting those canvasbacks, would have crossed my mind. I can normally dig through the vehicle, and find some steel shot. Its not my preferred way to hunt, but for certain species, I'll stoop to it.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

TR - I had the steel shot in my vest - in Ky you can only take 1 canvas back/day - they usually show up here late in the season - we did sit below the dam - they came in high & just sat down in the middle of the pond with the other ducks - if there was any shot - I would have taken it - the house would look great with a canvas back mount !!!!!!!LOL


----------

